# Gigafactory solar?



## David Bernauer (Feb 13, 2017)

Originally, the Gigafactory was supposed to have solar on the roof and be completely powered by solar. I recently read that those plans were scrapped a long time ago. What happened?? Did an NV power company put the kybosh on it? 

I’ve also read that part of the bottleneck for the Model 3 is the fact that the Gigafactory loses power and causes down time of 1-6 hours when this occurs.

A company that produces solar should USE solar, right?!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

David Bernauer said:


> I recently read that those plans were scrapped a long time ago.


Source? as of earlier this year, Tesla released investor documents noting it WOULD have a 70MW system once the factory is completed and solar installed.



David Bernauer said:


> I've also read that part of the bottleneck for the Model 3 is the fact that the Gigafactory loses power and causes down time of 1-6 hours when this occurs.


The claim of power outages was first made by an ex-Gigafactory worker who sounded disgruntled. Others debunked it pretty quickly as not the case at all.


----------



## SolarPro (Aug 5, 2017)

It’ll have solar. Would be real surprise if not.


----------

